# Michael Bush going to be on Live from the Hive this weekend.



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

Scott from Honey B Gone has got Michael Bush coming along to a Google Hangout this weekend. Saturday 9pm EST

Live from the Hive

You will have to have a Google account to join, but I'm sure you will be able to watch without one.

Please get your "natural beekeeping" questions ready to ask Micheal. He is the author of the book "Practical Beekeeping". Read about the book here: http://www.bushfarms.com/xstar.htm or visit Micheal's website here http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>He is the author of the book "Practical Beekeeping"

Actually it's "The Practical Beekeeper". "Practical Beekeeping" was written by by Enoch H. Tompkins and Roger M. Griffith; and another edition by by Clive de Bruyn; and another edition by Ralph Benton.


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry Michael, victim of a copy and paste error from Scotts notice.

I hope to join the chat, but since it’s the middle of the day and the start of the bee season, I will probably be busy doing splits here.

Cheers…Gary


----------

